# Looking For Players - Winchester KY



## neonvirus (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello All,
Looking for players to join an established game group with a forever DM/GM with over 25 years experience behind the screen. We a group of adult professionals most of us have families and we are looking to add a couple more players to our fold. A good immigration and hygiene is a must. We play D&D 5th edition, Fantasy Flight Games Star Wars, and many others. You name it we have most likely played it at one time or another.


----------



## dageru (Jan 29, 2020)

Still looking for players?


----------



## neonvirus (Feb 22, 2020)

dageru said:


> Still looking for players?



Sorry for the delay getting back to you we are still looking


----------

